# Gore: Small sieve in pool below toilet bowl



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Ian. People should be aware of this thing.

I have now seen a paddle and boat get stuffed into the sieve in the past two weeks.

Apparently there was a dead animal and logs jamming it for a good part of the season.


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

We had a couple of swimmers in TB a couple of weeks ago. I ended up shoving a boat in that thing. It took more than I figured it would to get it out. The boat went in upside down and with some water, in about 30 seconds it was upright and half was submerged into the sieve with water still flowing into it.

It could defiantly take a person down given the right circumstances. Don't dilly dally at that spot.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

It caught one of my buddies last Saturday. He was just chillin' and got sucked in. He power-paddled out of it though.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

ian, any chance the paddle you recovered is a straight shaft werner with green blades?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

The paddle I got out was from one of our crew that swam out of tunnel. Didn't see the green blade paddle.

Its interesting how many hazards you find in rapids that you normally route without scouting when you really start looking.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

There was a dead moose stuck in there for a couple weeks early season. The wood and moose got blown out during runoff. Lots of water is going under that rock now. I helped pull two kayaks out of there this fall. Be careful and swim quickly to avoid the hazard. Motivation for a good boof stroke.


----------

